# Disposing of Oil



## planedrifter (Sep 17, 2008)

I know this one has already been asked here but what way does everyone dispose of their used car oil?


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 17, 2008)

Take it to any auto parts store or anywhere else the government makes take it free.

--Bushytails


----------



## KerryD. (Sep 18, 2008)

I recently got a flyer in my electric bill for a drive-thru event in my town where you can bring your harmful waste for them to dispose of. They had a list of stuff they would take and wouldn't.
Maybe look for something like this in your town/area.


----------



## Jeff (Sep 25, 2008)

The *closest* Pep Boys, Lube and Go, WalMart Auto center etc...


----------

